# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباشر من استاد الخرطوم الزعيم x النيل

## حافظ النور

*ابقوا معنا
*

----------


## Alkisar

*هي الكورة في استاد الخرطوم ولا في استادنا
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*يا ود النور الاخبار شنو عن المبارة ؟
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Alkisar
					

هي الكورة في استاد الخرطوم ولا في استادنا



استاد الخرطوم
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و برضو الساعة تمانية ؟؟؟

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*المباراة الساعة الثامنة وتم تحويلها لاستاد الخرطوم ليتعود لاعبينا 
على النجيل الصناعى
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*يتعودو على النجيل الصناعي لشنو
الفريق الانغولي نجيلتو صناعية يعني ...؟
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*االتشكيلة :4/4/2
الحضري فى حراسة المرمى
الدفاع :
الزومة   طارق مختار  باسكال نجم الدين
الوسط:
مقدم  العجب  سعيدالسعودى الدافي 
الهجوم :
كلتشي ساكواها
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*تشكيلة تطمن . . . موفقين بإذن الله
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*محمد   مقدم   إليس   لاعب   هجوم  ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اعتقد محمد مقدم حيكون مكانه حمد الشجرة
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*ان شاءالله تكون خير اعداد لبداية موسم جديد نتمناة مريخي داخليآ وخارجيآ
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*شباب ادونا الاخبار اول باول
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يا ود النور مشيت وين . . . نحن راجين النقل الحي للمباراة
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بداية المباراة
وجمهور كبير يشهدها
*

----------


## Alkisar

*اها ياجماعة اخبار المبارة شنو
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*ياحافظ نحن مستننك
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*شنو   يا  صفوه   نحن   فى   الأنتظار
                        	*

----------


## Alkisar

*عووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*المبارة ماشي كيف 
الاخبار شنو
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*هجمة خطرة يقودها الدافى
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 14 ( الأعضاء 14 والزوار 0) ‏ezoo2t, ‏Alkisar, ‏az3d, ‏الاستاذ, ‏dawzna, ‏doshka, ‏خلف الله الهادى, ‏حافظ النور, ‏mub25, ‏شرقاوي, ‏reddish, ‏فوزي عاشق المريخ, ‏zaeim84, ‏ودحسن 

يا حافظ الخبر شنو ؟ 
المفروض بدت ليها ربع ساعه 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*عكسية من الدافي وخطيرة 
الى راس محمد مقدم تعلو العارضة
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تسديدة قوية للعجب تمر جوار القائم
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأخبااااااااااااااااار    ياصفوة   الأستاد
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ساكواها ما شاءالله
ابدااااااع
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تسديدة لساكواها يحولها الدفاع لركنية
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
عجب عجب عجب
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*هدف العجب من عكسية الرائع كلتشى
*

----------


## mub25

*عجب لو رجع لمستواه مهناة المريخ خلاص اكتمل
نعرف جودة التدريب الفنى واللياقي فى المريخ بمستوى العجب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*بدينا إن شاء الله ملينا . . . و عقبال في شباك البالي بالك
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مزيدا    من  الأبداع    عايزين   فى   نتمتع   مع  ابداعات   العجب   فى   هدا   الموسم
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*العجب ياملك وحشتنا
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*ياحافظ بجيك متلب بي هناك هسي
واااااااااااصل
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*خطأ  فادح لباسكال كاد يكلفنا  هدف
*

----------


## Alkisar

*الجديد شنو ياجماعة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تالق الحضرى واستلام تسديدة قوية للنيل 
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*الدقيقه كم يا حافظ ؟
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يا  أخونا   بسكال   ده   مستواه   كيف   ؟   أخطاءه  دائما    كبيره   ودوما   بتعرض   للطرد  ؟

من   شاهد    هدا   اللاعب   أفيدنا   عن  مستواه    هل  مستوى   الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## Alkisar

*باسكال ماعندو مكان عندنا أحسن يقعد كنبة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*كلتشى يطيح بالكرة بعد انفراده بحارس النيل
*

----------


## zaeim84

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Alkisar
					

باسكال ماعندو مكان عندنا أحسن يقعد كنبة



مستحيل تحكم عليه الان ياصفوه صبرا
اللاعب ده شفناه في سيكافا ماشاء الله عليه
الصبر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الجدييييييييييييييد   ياحافظ   نحن   فى  الأنتظار   وهل  الشوط   الاول  أنتهى   وماهو   المستوى  العام
*

----------


## Alkisar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zaeim84
					

مستحيل تحكم عليه الان ياصفوه صبرا
اللاعب ده شفناه في سيكافا ماشاء الله عليه
الصبر



سيكافا ضعيفه مستواها صعب الحكم بيهو اسي باسكال دا في أي كوره سوى لينا بلوى يامطرود ياسبب في قوون دي المباراة التالته ليهو .
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*الشوط انتهي كم يا اخوانا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الانطباعية والتنظير بداء 
يا حافظ يا حبيب الحاصل شنو ؟
*

----------


## jafaros

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 26 ( الأعضاء 26 والزوار 0) ‏jafaros, ‏abdoosh, ‏مبارك علي حسين, ‏alhaj, ‏Alkisar, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏الحوشابي, ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏النســــــ24ــر, ‏القناص, ‏ابو راما, ‏انا سوداني انا, ‏dawzna, ‏doshka, ‏ezoo2t, ‏حافظ النور, ‏reddish, ‏viva 2020, ‏فهرنهايت, ‏zaeim84, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود الحلة, ‏ودحسن, ‏طارق حامد, ‏كورموج 


معلومات بالقطارة
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الشوط انتهى بهدف العجب والثانى قرب يبدا
ودى المرة الثالثة اكتب هذه المشاركة النت سئ
*

----------


## jafaros

*بالتوفيق يا حافظ
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بداية الشوط الثانى ‏abu basil, ‏محمد العليقي, ‏alhaj, ‏Alkisar, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏الحوشابي, ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏النســــــ24ــر, ‏القناص, ‏ابو راما, ‏ابوبكر, ‏انا سوداني انا, ‏dawzna, ‏doshka, ‏ezoo2t, ‏ياسر محجوب محى الدين, ‏jafaros, ‏reddish, ‏viva 2020, ‏فهرنهايت, ‏zaeim84, ‏ود الحلة, ‏ودحسن, ‏كورموج
يا غاليييين


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الجماهيرتهتف مادايرين قناة قوون
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*خروج طارق مختار ودخول حسن جزيرة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شباااااب 
انا جيييييت
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كيف   كان  مستوى   الأداء   فى  الشوط   الأول   ومن  هو   النجم   الباز    وكيف  مستوى   المحترفين
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الاستاذ حافظ
لك التحية 
وعبرك الى كل الصفوة
املين ان يستمتع الجميع باداء 
الزعيم بعد غيبة
واصل ونحن فى الانتظار 
لتنقل لنا احداث المباراة
مباشرة...ودمت يا راقى
يا صفوة الصفوة..
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الزومة امتاع واقناع فى الطرف الايسر
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حسب السمع ساكواها وموسي الزومة من احسن اللاعبين في المباراة 
نجم الدين اداءه سيئ جدا 
الدافي الشوط الاول ليس كما هو مطلوب 
الشوط الثاني بداء يتحرك بايجابية 


*

----------


## كورموج

*جمل تكتيكية للمريخ تنتهي بركنية ينفذها الدافي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*التبديــل الثـــــــانــــــي
خـــروج كلتشـــي
ودخــــــول قلــــــــق
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*بالتوفيق لمريخنا العظيم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياحاااااافظ 
الحاصل شنو
*

----------


## zaeim84

*ان شاء الله مباراه تكون مفيده
                        	*

----------


## Alkisar

*الجديد شنو
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تسديدة قوية للدافى
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ساكواها يضيع فرصة غالية
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*طرد مصور قناة فووووووووووووووول
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الدافى يضيع فرصة مضمونة للتهديف من تمريرة سحرية لساكواها
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

طرد مصور قناة فووووووووووووووول



احا 
بر برا بر ا برا برا برااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

احااااااااا




دا براهو بي هاتريك
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*كلام جميل بلاش قوون بلاش لمه
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*قووووووووووووووووون عكسى
بعد تهديفة لباسكال
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياصفوة   الأستاد   الأخبار  شنو  ؟   والمستوى   كيف
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*دخول الديبة وهنو بدلاء للعجب وساكواها
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*محمد مقدم هجوم وفي اكثر من مباراة بلعبوا في الوسط
                        	*

----------


## Alkisar

*صحفة المريخ في الفيس بوك كاتبة انو المريخ متقدم تلاته
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*عكسية من الزومة والهدف الثالث للزعيم من اول لمسة للديبة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*خروج السعودى ومقدم والحضرى
ودخول يس وشمس الفلاح وحمد الشجرة
                        	*

----------


## Alkisar

*الديبه يضيع الرابع
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أخبار   مفرحه     مزيدا   من   الأبداع   وبالله   ملاحظاتكم  على   اللاعب  شمس  الفلاح   سمعنا  

قالوا    حريف   ولاعب
*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*اي ده الشغـــــــل الصــــــــاح 
احب نجومك من دفــــــــاعك لي هجــــومك
                        	*

----------


## Alkisar

*تسلل على النيل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*برة برة برة 
هذي هي الاداء الوحيد للجماهيرلمحاربة سرطان قوون هذة
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*خروج كريم الدافى ودخول الواعد وليد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 39 ( الأعضاء 39 والزوار 0) ‏رياض عباس بخيت, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏abu basil, ‏مبارك علي حسين, ‏Ahmed Tyfor, ‏محمد العليقي, ‏محي الدين طه أحمد, ‏ميدو1, ‏Alkisar, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏مريخابي و افتخر, ‏az3d, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏الاستاذ, ‏الحارث, ‏الحوشابي, ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏النســــــ24ــر, ‏ابوبكر, ‏انا سوداني انا, ‏dawzna, ‏doshka, ‏farandakas, ‏د. معاوية دفع الله, ‏خلف الله الهادى, ‏ياسر محجوب محى الدين, ‏حافظ النور, ‏jafaros, ‏jamal85, ‏midris3, ‏زياد-ودالفضل, ‏reddish, ‏على السكين, ‏فهرنهايت, ‏zaeim84, ‏هولغر بادشتوبر, ‏ود البقعة, ‏ودحسن, ‏طارق حامد 


ماشاء الله وجلسة في الحرم
                        	*

----------


## Alkisar

*هنو يضيع هدف
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*هدف للنيل
                        	*

----------


## Alkisar

*وليد بديلا للدافي
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 42 ( الأعضاء 42 والزوار 0)     ‏حافظ النور, ‏abu basil, ‏مانديلا-89, ‏مبارك علي حسين, ‏Ahmed Tyfor, ‏محمد العليقي, ‏محي الدين طه أحمد, ‏ميدو1, ‏Alkisar, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏مريخابي و افتخر, ‏az3d, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏الاستاذ, ‏الحارث, ‏الحوشابي, ‏الصادق عبد الوهاب, ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏النســــــ24ــر, ‏ابوبكر, ‏انا سوداني انا, ‏dawzna, ‏doshka, ‏farandakas, ‏د. معاوية دفع الله, ‏خلف الله الهادى, ‏ياسر محجوب محى الدين, ‏jafaros, ‏jamal85, ‏midris3, ‏رياض عباس بخيت, ‏زياد-ودالفضل, ‏reddish, ‏على السكين, ‏فهرنهايت, ‏zaeim84, ‏هيثم صديق, ‏هولغر بادشتوبر, ‏ود البقعة, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ودحسن, ‏طارق حامد
انتهت يا اروع صفوة بثلاثية مريخية ل 1 للنيل
عقبال تكون فى الهليل بدون ال1
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالله   مين    الراجل   الجدع    اللى   طرد   قناة   الفوووووووووووووووووووووول    يجب   محاربتها   

حتى   تعرف   قدر   زعيم   البلد
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبروووووووووووووك   ياصفوة  بس   ياريت   واحد  يكتب   لنا   عالمستوى   العام   للفريق   وتقيم   اللاعبين   وخاصة   المحترفين
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*والله  ما قصرت فينا يا باشمهتدس

بارك  الله  فيك وفى ذريّْتك .
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*عارفين طرد هذه القناة الهدف الاجمل فى اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*البدري هو من طرد مصور قوون
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

البدري هو من طرد مصور قوون



لا دا شمار قوي فتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

عارفين طرد هذه القناة الهدف الاجمل فى اللقاء



اكييييييييييييد احلى هدف
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

البدري هو من طرد مصور قوون



قول كلام غير ده
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبرووووووووووووك !!
وعقبال الاسبوع التانى وبنفس النتيجه بدون الواحد
*

----------


## az3d

*لم يعرف بعد سبب الطرد ولكن سنوافيكم بالاخبار

والله لو طلع عشان حركااات قووون البتعملا للمريخ وانو البدري عمل كدا عشان الجماهير كانت بتهتف انا الزول دا حا اضبح ليهو خروووووووووووف

لكن مهما كان السبب مبسووووووووووووووووووووووط منو
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*مبروووووك يا جماعة للفريق والتجانس ...والتفاهم ..
راجى والشغيل ومصعب الحالة مافى ....
يعنى شوية كده فريق الاحلام بظهر ..
العجب فى عوجة تب مافى
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*الجميع اشادو بالزووومة وسكواها
وقالوا ان سكواها لاعب عجييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

بالله   مين    الراجل   الجدع    اللى   طرد   قناة   الفوووووووووووووووووووووول    يجب   محاربتها   

حتى   تعرف   قدر   زعيم   البلد



الجدع قالوا البدري 
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*انتهت تلاتة واحد ولا النتيجة اتغيرت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الله اكبر
احبـــــــــــــــــــــــك يا مريــــــــــــــــــــــــــخ
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 23 ( الأعضاء 23 والزوار 0)     ‏حافظ النور, ‏Ahmed Tyfor, ‏Alkisar, ‏az3d, ‏المجمر مكاوى, ‏الحوشابي, ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏انا سوداني انا, ‏dawzna, ‏doshka,‏د. معاوية دفع الله, ‏jamal85, ‏monzir ana, ‏nouriomer, ‏سامي هردة, ‏RED PLANET, ‏reddish, ‏فارس المريخ, ‏هولغر بادشتوبر, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ودادنتود, ‏كورنجى
منور يا دكتور
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

انتهت تلاتة واحد ولا النتيجة اتغيرت



ستتغير لثلاثة صفر مع المهلهل باذن الله
*

----------


## د. معاوية دفع الله

*تسلم يا حافـــظ، ودايما مبسوطين بإذن واحد أحد
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مبروك للزعيـــــــــم ... بداية موفقة ... وإن شاء الله موفقين في مقبل المباريات ...

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

والله  ما قصرت فينا يا باشمهتدس

بارك  الله  فيك وفى ذريّْتك .



تسلم كبيرنا مانديلا

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*[QUOTE=د. معاوية دفع الله;246395]تسلم يا حافـــظ، ودايما مبسوطين بإذن واحد أحد[/QUOTE
اميييييييييييين يا رب
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف شكر يا حافظ فقد شعرنا بأننا داخل الملعب . . . النتيجة مفرحة . . . يا رب في الهليل
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

 النتيجة مفرحة . . . يا رب في الهليل



امييييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف مبروووك  ...
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الجدع قالوا البدري 





و البدرى قال طردو لأن المصور كاد يلصق الكاميرا بوجهه .
*

----------


## جقدول

*
اتمنى اولا ان يكون البدري قد وجد التشكيلة المناسبة التي يجب ان يبدأ بها اي مباراة

وكذالك البديل المناسب في حالة التغيير اثناء سير المباراة  ؟؟؟

اهم ما في المباراة طرد قناة قووووووووووووون الملعونة ؟؟؟

تحياتي لكل الشباب الصفوة - مبروك مريخ 2011 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية موفقة بعد رحلة العذاب الليبية
ان شاء الله يتم الانسجام مع الدوليين وتبقى القوة الضاربة جاهزة لدحر كل من يقابلنا داخلي وخارجي
*

----------

